# Dosing Naturethroid at night



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

Y'all, I'm having sleep issues for the past 4 days or so. I'll fall asleep then wake up and repeat till I can't get back to sleep. Then I'll take about a 1/4 of a unisom tablet and sleep well. I'm wondering how many of you take a T3 containing med before bed. When I first started NDT, I would not sleep well if I took it too late. Then I found I would sleep well if I took it in the evening sometimes. I realized sometimes after after I took Naturethroid in the afternoon I would get sleepy for about an hour or so and then be energized. I'm thinking about trying it before bed but I'm a bit nervous because I don't want to make my insomnia worse. What are are your experiences? I would take 3/4 grain in the am and take 1/2 of a 3/4 grain right before bed or when I get ready to go to sleep because we watch tv for at least an hour in bed. Thanks!


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*When I was taking a split dosage of Armour, I took 90mg when I got up in the morning and then 45mg about 1pm. I never took it at night. I did have sleep issues and that turned out to be because my dosage was too high. I'm at 90mg a day now and I am actually sleeping pretty good at night.*


----------



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

Okay, thanks. So you just take once a day in the morning, right? Do you not get an afternoon slump? I can't seem to get this all figured out. My Dr.'s appointment seems like an eternity away!


----------



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

My thyroid is considered subclinical since my TSH was 4.18. I wonder if that's why I'm having a hard time. I felt amazing when I first started--it was really profound. Now I just feel like my same old self (or a little worse when the moodiness strikes). Maybe that's just what is going to be since I'm subclinical. Gosh, that's depressing.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My thyroid is considered subclinical since my TSH was 4.18.





> T4 6.1 (4.5-12 ug/dL) T3 107 (71-180 ng/dL)


This is not "subclinical" - you are quite hypo with this result.

I think a fair amount of folks have shared having issues with taking replacement med's containing T3 later than mid afternoon - do notice an impact on their sleep


----------



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh, okay. I thought my 4.18 was pretty low (I.e. Not symptomatic) and could sometimes reverse itself and that anything under 10.0 was considered subclinical.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Eh, that's the kind of thing doctors who don't really "get" thyroid stuff say.

Anything over 3.0 is hypo, but most of us would feel crappy with anything over 2.0 (said while acknowledging that TSH is not the best way to look at labs).


----------

